

Why are all app screenshots taken on Mac/Safari? - yashg

Why all web app screenshots are depicted as if they they are taken on a Mac? I sell a desktop software aimed at photographers and Mac sales are not even 10% of Windows sales! People who pay for software seem to be using Windows but since it is considered cool to develop on Mac, developers put up screenshots of Mac. Why nobody puts up a screenshot taken on a PC or that shows some other browser like Firefox or Chrome or even IE?
======
jgeorge
Darned easy to screenshot in OS X, one keystroke, a click (or a rectangle
defining drag) and file on the Desktop or the clipboard. I know it's not
particularly HARD in other OSes, but stupid easy on a Mac.

------
jaachan
Single data point: A designer for a website I worked on made all the
screenshots. That designer used a Mac.

In general, designers may be more into Macs, and thus use them for
screenshots?

------
angeNoble
I think the percentage of photographers using macs is > 10%.

~~~
yashg
I am sure. But my watermark software has mostly Windows users.

------
drill_sarge
because of the fancy background shadow the mac screenshot thing puts around
the app window?

